# Help in retouching red, blotchy skin



## kkamin (Feb 20, 2010)

What is the best way to deal with his red, blotchy skin?


----------



## Derrel (Feb 20, 2010)

Selective color>Reds> Yellow Add 34 Points; Cyan Subtract 7 points--and with just that small area changed, he looks like he has a wonderful tan!


----------



## kkamin (Feb 20, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Selective color>Reds> Yellow Add 34 Points; Cyan Subtract 7 points--and with just that small area changed, he looks like he has a wonderful tan!



Thanks, Derrel!


----------



## bell (Feb 22, 2010)

I have ben using Imagenomic's Portraiture Plug-in for many many years now. I have great control with that Plug-in. If you use it well, it is wonderful.

You can also edit everything in CS4's RAW mode as well.


----------



## bennielou (Feb 22, 2010)

Maybe hit it with a blue filter on a layer, and then adjust opacity, and then paint off unwanted change?


----------



## kkamin (Feb 22, 2010)

bell said:


> I have ben using Imagenomic's Portraiture Plug-in for many many years now. I have great control with that Plug-in. If you use it well, it is wonderful.
> 
> You can also edit everything in CS4's RAW mode as well.



Thanks for the advice!  I respect your work a lot--amazing stuff!


----------



## g-fi (Feb 22, 2010)

Portraiture X2! I love it! There's a bit of a learning curve in order to find the happy balance between nice skin and OMGPLASTICSKIN, but it is definitely one of my favorite tools! It's definitely worth the investment IMO, particularly if you specialize in portraits and newborns.


----------

